# Ireland to NZ



## Pete123 (Jul 17, 2016)

Hi guys,

I'm moving to NZ in late August, already have a placed booked till mid September in Ponsonby. The gf should be fine for a job but my own profession doesn't really have many open roles in NZ.
Is there any websites I should be looking for work. I've been looking on Seek and TradeMe but not much I would be interested in.
Looking for something the Finance/Stockbroking sector

Thanks for any help.

PS. Any suggestions for a more permanent residency would be cool too. We awere thinking Mount Eden as Ponsonby seems very expensive


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

You'll probably have more success once you get here. Then you can start distributing your CV and be available for interviews of jobs you apply for. There are also finance jobs advertised in business sections of the physical copy of the NZ Herald. Not sure if you can access them online.


----------

